# Christmas Day Dinner?? Any advice?



## pickle1973 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi everyone, my parents (in their 60's, young at heart!) are coming over for Christmas and I would like to take them somewhere nice on Christmas Day, with a good atmosphere but at the same time reasonably priced. Any suggestions???

Thanks!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello Pickle! 

I have listed last year's link from Time out Dubai for you as it doesn't seem like they are out with this year's listing yet. The prices will change but at least you get an idea of what the restaurants have to offer. Hope this helps. 

Family Christmas dinners in Dubai - Kids Features - TimeOutDubai.com

http://www.timeoutdubai.com/restaurants/features/12167-christmas-picks


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

We went to The Grosvenor for Christmas Day Brunch one year and was very impressed. Huge selection of food including Turkey etc. Father Christmas came round and we had the best crackers I've ever seen. It was nice to walk round The Marina afterwards.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I went to brunch at Dusit Thani last Christmas. It was very much a family affair. The food was great (wide selection including the mandatory roast turkey & trimmings!) and they even had Father Xmas handing out presents to the children and carolers. In true Christmas spirit, they did not charge me for my niece's lunch because, as they put it, "she did not eat that much anyway."


----------



## pickle1973 (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for your advice everyone!


----------



## sunnyclimes (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi

We went to Hilton on the Creek to the Glasshouse, food was superb and traditional, cost atmosphere. We have also been to Burj Al Arab and I have to say was disappointed and would much prefer the Glasshouse which was far more reasonable too!

Enjoy!!



wandabug said:


> We went to The Grosvenor for Christmas Day Brunch one year and was very impressed. Huge selection of food including Turkey etc. Father Christmas came round and we had the best crackers I've ever seen. It was nice to walk round The Marina afterwards.


----------

